# Books On The Middle East Conflict



## Wes_Davis (12 Jul 2013)

Hey all I am currently looking for a book that will explain the conflict in the middle east. I have been going through the topics here but I am finding it all a little confusing. Is there any books out there that will explain the conflicts between the various religious groups country's and whatnot. Thanks in advance,

Wes


----------



## dangerboy (12 Jul 2013)

I don't think one book could do it.  I suggest reading a number of books fro different view points.  Here is one book that* I* thought was good: _Six Days of War - June 1967 and the Making of the Modern Middle East_, by Michael B. Oren.

http://www.amazon.ca/Six-Days-War-Making-Modern/dp/0345461924/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373665498&sr=8-1&keywords=six+days+of+war


----------



## PAdm (12 Jul 2013)

Excellent question. More folks should try and become better educated on the Middle East. 

I agree - there is no one book. As religion is a fundamental underlying issue, just becoming better educated on world religions is an excellent start.


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Jul 2013)

_Beirut to Jerusalem_- Thomas L. Friedman
http://books.google.ca/books/about/From_Beirut_to_Jerusalem.html?id=Ipcj_aRPO_0C&redir_esc=y


----------



## UnwiseCritic (13 Jul 2013)

If you're at all into the World Wars

"Seven Pillars of Wisdom" T.E. Lawrence, by T.E. Lawrence. Actually some documented tactics in the book on guerrilla warfare.

"Guerilla Leader" About T.E. Lawrence Better than the former as it is more modern

I like these books as I find it is the first major modern guerrilla warfare done by any Arab nation. It documents a man who was able to "lead" a foreign people. And gives some insight to Arab thought. Plus the huge betrayal by the west at the end. Some anti western ideas started too spread when the realised we were just a bunch of imperialist liars.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jul 2013)

A World Without Islam and The Revenge of Geography will both help you work past the shallow, bleeding-heart analysis that passes as "news."  The Middle East has always lacked resources and has always had people in conflict.  Today's labels are simply "Islam," "Jew," "Sunni," "Shia," "Western Imperialist"....

Don't be dismissive of their crises, but think more than headline-deep.



Edit: typo


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Jul 2013)

Pretty well anything on the Middle East/Islam by  Bernard Lewis. Three other goods reads are  One Palestine, Complete. Jews and Arabs Under the British Mandate,  by Tom-Segev.  A Peace to End all Peace. The Fall of the Ottoman Empire and the Creation of the Modern Middle East, by David Fromkin and  Desert Queen: The Extraordinary Life Of Gertrude Bell: Adventurer, Adviser to Kings and Ally of Lawrence of Arabia  by Janet Wallach. Gertrude Bell is an interesting person as she was partially responsible for the creation of modern day Iraq.


----------



## PAdm (13 Jul 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A World Without Islam and The Revenge of Geography will both help you work past the shallow, bleeding-heart analysis that passes as "news."  The Middle East has always lacked resources and has always had people in conflict.  Today's labels are simply "Islam," "Jew," "Sunni," "Shia," "Western Imperialist"....
> 
> Don't be dismissive of their crises, but think more than headline-deep.
> 
> ...



Nice comment. Totally agree. Very complex part of the world and labels do not work as a simple means of explanation. While I do not profess to truly understand it (does anyone??) I often wonder how complex daily life is compared to us.


----------



## PAdm (13 Jul 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Pretty well anything on the Middle East/Islam by  Bernard Lewis. Three other goods reads are  One Palestine, Complete. Jews and Arabs Under the British Mandate,  by Tom-Segev.  A Peace to End all Peace. The Fall of the Ottoman Empire and the Creation of the Modern Middle East, by David Fromkin and  Desert Queen: The Extraordinary Life Of Gertrude Bell: Adventurer, Adviser to Kings and Ally of Lawrence of Arabia  by Janet Wallach. Gertrude Bell is an interesting person as she was partially responsible for the creation of modern day Iraq.



I had only been recently educated (perhaps reminded is the better word) on the Ottoman influence. That was a good book mention.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Aug 2013)

Another good read is Stephan O'Shea's _ "Sea of Faith: Islam and Christianity in the Medieval Mediterranean World"_. A good overview of not only the fighting between Islam and Christianity, but also the the internal conflict between the various Islamic factions. Covers the period from the beginning of the conflict in the seventh century to the Siege of Malta in 1565 A.D.


----------

